# Visu macht Programm unausführbar langsam? Lösung? (DALI)



## KingHelmer (6 September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein verhältnismäßig großes Programm, welches immer soweit funktioniert hat auf meiner 750-881.
In meiner "neuen version" habe ich mit viel Arbeit eine neue Visu eingefügt, welche ca. 20 Visu-Seiten umfasst. Über Buttons zoomt man über die ganzen Buttons hin und her.

In der Simulation klappt alles einwandfrei, auch mit Visu. Lade ich das ganze aber auf eine reale SPS mit DALI-Komponenten, dann funktioniert die DALI-Geschichte überhaupt nicht mehr.

Nicht nur die DALI-Befehle aus meinem Programm funktionieren nicht mehr, sondern auch die DALI-Programmiersoftware (Codesys VISU) von WAGO schmiert ab.

Weiß jemand, ob das direkt unmittelbar zusammenhängt oder hat vieleicht jemand eine Lösung für mich?
Es wäre sehr schade, wenn ich die Visu nun nicht nutzen kann.

Kann ich eventuell eine Task konfigurieren mit der die Visu zyklisch bearbeitet wird und hier eine Zeit von vieleicht T#1s einstellen?
Habe schon geschaut, aber funkioniert so anscheinend nicht....

Hilfe!

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## 1985zottel (6 September 2013)

Wie ist den deine Task Zykluszeit eingestellt?

Du kannst Online im PLC-Browser die aktuelle und auch längste Zykluszeit auslesen, mit dem Befehl "tsk".

Du solltest versuchen die Zykluszeit so einzustellen, das sie mindestens so groß wie die 3fache Durchschnittliche Zykluszeit ist.

Wenn die Zykluszeit zu kurz eingestellt ist, hat die Steuerung keine Zeit mehr nach dem Programmdurchlauf, Befehle von deiner Visu zu verarbeiten.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## KingHelmer (6 September 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte vorher immer T#30ms eingestellt. Diese habe ich beim erfolglosen versuch vorhin auf T#50ms eingestellt.

Kann ich diese Zykluszeit auch in der Simulation ermitteln?
Vermutlich nicht, oder?

Grüße und danke


----------



## RobiHerb (6 September 2013)

*Meine Erfahrung*



KingHelmer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein verhältnismäßig großes Programm, welches immer soweit funktioniert hat auf meiner 750-881.
> In meiner "neuen version" habe ich mit viel Arbeit eine neue Visu eingefügt, welche ca. 20 Visu-Seiten umfasst. Über Buttons zoomt man über die ganzen Buttons hin und her.
> ...



DALI und Wago kenne ich nicht aber ich hatte einmal eine vergleichbare Erfahrung mit einer CoDeSys SPS eines anderen Herstellers, wo es vom Memory knapp wurde. 

Ich habe dann zum Test auf Verdacht nach und nach Funktionen rausgeworfen, bis es dann plötzlich wieder in alter Geschwindigkeit losrannte.
Weder beim Download noch beim Compilieren gab es irgendeine Warnung. (CoDeSys 2.x)


----------



## KingHelmer (6 September 2013)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> DALI und Wago kenne ich nicht aber ich hatte einmal eine vergleichbare Erfahrung mit einer CoDeSys SPS eines anderen Herstellers, wo es vom Memory knapp wurde.
> 
> Ich habe dann zum Test auf Verdacht nach und nach Funktionen rausgeworfen, bis es dann plötzlich wieder in alter Geschwindigkeit losrannte.
> Weder beim Download noch beim Compilieren gab es irgendeine Warnung. (CoDeSys 2.x)



Ich habe bei diesem Programm hier auch das Phänomen, dass ich manchmal die Steuerung auf Ursprung reseten muss, da sonst die Meldung "Der letzte Online-Dienst wurde fehlerhaft ausgeführt....bla..bla..bla" (das steht anscheinend dafür, dass der Speicher voll ist) während dem Aufspielen des Programmes erscheint.

Ich bin also schon ziemlich an der Grenze des Machbaren angelangt mit meiner Software. Ich kann hier aber nichts rauswerfen, alles wird gebraucht 
Macht es vieleicht Sinn, auf den Controller mit SD-Karte auszuweichen? (ich glaube 750-880)

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## KingHelmer (6 September 2013)

Hi nochmal,

will ich den Befehl TSK ausführen (oder egal welchen Befehl) kommt nur "not authenticated" und es passiert nichts.
Habe gegoogled finde aber nichts dazu....

Die Hilfe schweigt auch...


----------



## Blockmove (6 September 2013)

Ich hab auch DALI auf einer Wago 841 mit Visu laufen.
Als Zeit für den Task hab ich 150ms eingestellt.
Wobei hier die DALI-Config auch sehr langsam ist ... aber das liegt in dem Fall wohl eher an der 841.
Der Rest der Visu ist schnell genug.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KingHelmer (6 September 2013)

Ich muss vieleicht noch dazu sagen, dass ich nur einen einzigen Task eingestellt habe, eben das Hauptprogramm.
d.h., das komplette Programm muss in einem Zyklus ablaufen.

Zeitkritisch ist hierbei nichts, keine Sicherheitsanwendungen....

Ich versuche es einfach noch einmal mit T#300ms.

Habe dem 3s-Support wegen dem "not authenticated"-Fehler geschrieben!

Beste Grüße und danke schonmal, 
Florian


----------



## Luebbing-Elektrotechnik (6 September 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> will ich den Befehl TSK ausführen (oder egal welchen Befehl) kommt nur "not authenticated" und es passiert nichts.
> Habe gegoogled finde aber nichts dazu....
> ...



Hi, gib mal *Login Admin Wago* ein, danach kannst du TSK ausführen...

Viele Grüße

Lübbing-Elektrotechnik


----------



## KingHelmer (7 September 2013)

Hallo,

ich kann es am Montag wieder testen. Danke schon mal!

Schönes Wochenende, 
Flo


----------



## KingHelmer (25 September 2013)

> Hi, gib mal Login Admin Wago ein, danach kannst du TSK ausführen...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Lübbing-Elektrotechnik



Hallo,
für alle hier noch die Info:

- Man muss "login admin wago" eingeben und wird dann für 30 minuten eingeloggt.
- Dies muss man erst ab Firmware-Version 4

Grüße, 
Florian


----------



## KingHelmer (2 Oktober 2013)

So,

habe nun mehrere Tasks angelegt und alles funktioniert soweit wieder.
NUR ist einfach alles extrem langsam.
Das kann einfach nur an den 20 Visu Seiten liegen.

gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, bestimmte Visuseiten in einer Task aufzurufen?
So könnte ich eher unwichtige Seiten mit vieleicht t#200 aufrufen.

Übrigens: Mit TSK sehe ich dass meine freilaufenden Zykluszeiten bei nicht mal 15 ms liegen.
Also darf das Programm doch auch eigentlich nicht langsam sein, oder?

Liegt es vieleicht nur an der Visu, dass es mir langsam vorkommt?
Hat dies vieleicht etwas mit der Funktion "komprimieren" zu tun?

Grüße, 
Florian


----------

